#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Problemas com o php5 no apache2

## rdpyverson

Galera é p seguinte, precisei instalar o apache 2 aki na empresa com suporte a php5, so q o php5 nao esta funcionando.... qnd vou abrir alguma pagina em formato php, o browser pede para salvar o arquivo... vejam as linhas q adicionei no apache para o mesmo dar suporte ao php5:

LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so << este arquivo esta no lugar certo

AddType application/x-http-php .php
AddType application/x-http-php .phtml

DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.php index.phtml

obs: uso o debian

alguem saberia o q poder ser???

----------


## smvda

> Galera é p seguinte, precisei instalar o apache 2 aki na empresa com suporte a php5, so q o php5 nao esta funcionando.... qnd vou abrir alguma pagina em formato php, o browser pede para salvar o arquivo... vejam as linhas q adicionei no apache para o mesmo dar suporte ao php5:
> 
> LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so << este arquivo esta no lugar certo
> 
> AddType application/x-http-php .php
> AddType application/x-http-php .phtml
> 
> DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.php index.phtml
> 
> ...


Caro amigo para abilitar suporte ao PHP5 no debia basta instalar o pacote 

libapache2-mod-php5

apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5


abraço

----------


## Duca

Você instalou via apt-get ou compilou ?

Ab, Duca.  :Cool:

----------


## rdpyverson

Eu compilei...

----------


## Duca

Esse módulo está na pasta modules?


```
modules/libphp5.so
```

 
Cara, eu segui a instalação aqui e não deu problema.
PHP: Apache 2.0 em sistemas Unix - Manual
Recompile seu php.

O que mostram os logs de erro do apache?

Ab, Duca.

----------

